# Man dies watching Twilight.



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, lol... 

what do spies read?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 6, 2010)

I am surprisingly, not surprised. Am I surprised or not?


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 6, 2010)

wow 

Well... too much angst is just too much...theres only so much the human body can take


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

> Obviously the movie bored him to death.





> Natural selection at work, any "man" in his twenties that goes to see this nonsense would not add value to the world.





> A wiser being out there decided that it would be better for him to move into the after-life than to have to sit through this pile of sparkling excrement.




I say the man clearly died of internal bleeding after a raging wild ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tree took roots inside of him


----------



## Munak (Jul 6, 2010)

Ten buck says he died of a broken heart. 

BELLAH!!!


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 6, 2010)

That's karma for watching the piece of shit that is Twilight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

As any man should if they went to see this movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah, that's fucking funny. Dead's better than watching that pile of shit.


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 6, 2010)

I copied the link and pasted it in my Facebook. I don't know what to say about this... and whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, poor guy. I bet his girlfriend dragged him to his doom.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Wow, lol...
> 
> Link removed



That bad huh?


----------



## John (Jul 6, 2010)

Serves him right.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2010)

Must resist urge to make snarky remarks...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel worse for the people who had to sit through the whole movie.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 6, 2010)

he went to go watch the film by himself? that's peculiar.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

twilight kills


brain cells


----------



## Detective (Jul 6, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I feel worse for the people who had to sit through the whole movie.



It must be what the downside of immortality must feel like. You want to be put out of your misery and join your loved ones in a better place, but you can't because you've already paid a high price for admission to get where you are now(i.e Gas + Snacks + Potential Doghouse if you Deny GF + Potential Chance at Nookie).


----------



## ez (Jul 6, 2010)

what kind of pussy dies to twilight?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 6, 2010)

A man can only take so much.


----------



## Brian (Jul 6, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if it was a suicide


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 6, 2010)

be careful what you wish for...

in his case, death...


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

what a sad way to die


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2010)

I think we should ban the movie so it can not take another life.


----------



## User Name (Jul 6, 2010)

"Looks like this movie 

*Takes off glasses* 
















sucked the life out of him..."


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 6, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEAAAHHHH


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, poor guy. I bet his girlfriend dragged him to his doom.



No, I bet she didn't even notice.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, the vampires in the movie were scary enough to drive anyone to death


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 6, 2010)

Awwh. That's sad but funny too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, I know the feeling.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't blame him.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 6, 2010)

Robert Pattinson flipped his hair and then the teen had a heart attack.

Thats how I see it.


----------



## ZE (Jul 6, 2010)

It must have hurt like hell.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, poor guy. I bet his girlfriend dragged him to his doom.



No he obviously went alone hence the fact he was left alone by himself, until one of the employees came to "wake him up". And I am probably going to be called a party pooper or some shit like that but for fucks sake people someone died. You might not have known him but still doesn?t change the fact he deserves some respect as opposed to wise cracks in regards to how he died.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm surprised no-one has died watching The Last Airbender yet, no suicides?


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> No he obviously went alone hence the fact he was left alone by himself, until one of the employees came to "wake him up". And I am probably going to be called a party pooper or some shit like that but for fucks sake people someone died. You might not have known him but still doesn?t change the fact he deserves some respect as opposed to wise cracks in regards to how he died.



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there a worse way to die?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

"Death by Twilight?"

Or maybe he swallowed poison in order to spare himself.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2010)

That poor poor poor poor poor poor poor poor poor man. 

Hopefully charges are filed against his girlfriend for dragging him to this unholy crappiece and his death.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, only one serious reply. Gotta love the interwebs.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2010)

TWILIGHT HAS SPILLED TOO MUCH BLOOD WITH It's SHITTY FRANCHISE!








I'm going to the theater and I'm going bring my :vuvu ta annoy ta shit outta the bitches in the theater.


----------



## santanico (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe he had a aneurysm. Those things kill people without warning.


----------



## TSC (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh wow. I seriously LOL'd at this. of all the movies he watch while dying, it had to be twilight. What a fitting irony.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOpyyrtzgBU&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judas (Jul 7, 2010)

Next up... The Last Airbender.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2010)

We all knew this was coming.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As any man should if they went to see this movie.



Quoted for truth.

Any fan of good litterature as well.



Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOpyyrtzgBU&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


 :rofl

Awesome


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

why would a guy go see twilight in the first place


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

that was maybe the least manliest death ever


----------



## Bushin (Jul 9, 2010)

Karma's turn-around time is getting shorter I see.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor guy just couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 10, 2010)

edward must of sparkled him to death


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol. Oh Gawd. I'm scared for my dad. My mom keeps on dragging him to see twilight movies with her. D8


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 10, 2010)

Save the men! Ban Twilight!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2010)

*JACOB TAKES BELLA'S NEWBORN BABY TO BE HIS MATE IN THE LAST BOOK , SO DON'T READ MY FOLLOWING SENTENCE IF YOU DON'T WANNA GET SPOILED*


So, since Jacob takes Bella's new born baby to be his mate, and Eddy-kins, even though a virgin, is 107 or something at the time he dates 17 year old bella, among the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the one with necrophilia and the one with bestiality, could be considered the biggest pedo?


----------



## Little Washu (Jul 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> I'm going to the theater and I'm going bring my :vuvu ta annoy ta shit outta the bitches in the theater.



I actually know somebody who brought one of those to the new twilight movie just to annoy everyone in the theater.  He got kicked out and banned from the theater though.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jul 10, 2010)

brings up the question of why a 23 year old man would watch it alone in the first place.


----------



## Sen Katimi (Jul 12, 2010)

Why would he watch it at all? It's an abomination to every vampire story in existane.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *JACOB TAKES BELLA'S NEWBORN BABY TO BE HIS MATE IN THE LAST BOOK , SO DON'T READ MY FOLLOWING SENTENCE IF YOU DON'T WANNA GET SPOILED*
> 
> 
> So, since Jacob takes Bella's new born baby to be his mate, and Eddy-kins, even though a virgin, is 107 or something at the time he dates 17 year old bella, among the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the one with necrophilia and the one with bestiality, could be considered the biggest pedo?



Dont like Twilight but is that spoiler real because that is some weird shit.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 12, 2010)

we all die a little


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 12, 2010)

He was a Bella/Jacob supporter. He couldn't take the ending :<


----------



## Blaze (Jul 12, 2010)

It was fate.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 12, 2010)

A man watching Twilight


----------



## Aristides (Jul 12, 2010)

Pussy. He wasn't a real man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2010)

Twilight is bad for your health.

//HbS


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys just don't get it. 
I'm a 24 year old guy and I went to the theatre to "watch" Twilight too. Couldn't care less about the crappy movie BUT I was in a dark closed room FILLED WITH WOMEN. That's where all the single women get so mushy so you can sweep in when the credits kick in. She just saw a love story, reminds herself she's single and then she sees you: doesn't get much easier. Ofcourse this tactic is risky as proven here with this guy who was obviously watching too much at the movie instead of the women.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 12, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> You guys just don't get it.
> I'm a 24 year old guy and I went to the theatre to "watch" Twilight too. Couldn't care less about the crappy movie *BUT I was in a dark closed room FILLED WITH girls hitting puberty*. That's where all the single women get so mushy so you can sweep in when the credits kick in. She just saw a love story, reminds herself she's single and then she sees you: doesn't get much easier. Ofcourse this tactic is risky as proven here with this guy who was obviously watching too much at the movie instead of the women.



Fixed. 























Pedo


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2010)

^You got me all wrong, single women hitting 30 who hear their clock ticking are ALWAYS watching those kind of movies too. They're easy targets.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgyL4thxats[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Filum (Jul 12, 2010)

He was totally a Team Jacob dude then


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> You guys just don't get it.
> I'm a 24 year old guy and I went to the theatre to "watch" Twilight too. Couldn't care less about the crappy movie *BUT I was in a dark closed room FILLED WITH girls hitting puberty*. That's where all the single women get so mushy so you can sweep in when the credits kick in. She just saw a love story, reminds herself she's single and then she sees you: doesn't get much easier. Ofcourse this tactic is risky as proven here with this guy who was obviously watching too much at the movie instead of the women.



You're a sick bastard


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Dont like Twilight but is that spoiler real because that is some weird shit.


Yes,it's true sadly...


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2010)

ok this is just epic


----------



## Sen Katimi (Jul 14, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Dont like Twilight but is that spoiler real because that is some weird shit.



Close, but not a total spoiler. It's not entirely accurate, but round about.
=.=; Don't ask how I know that, please.


----------



## Мoon (Jul 14, 2010)

why did he go to a movie for little girls? we can now say watching a bullshit movie _can_ kill you.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 14, 2010)

Sen Katimi said:


> Close, but not a total spoiler. It's not entirely accurate, but round about.
> =.=; Don't ask how I know that, please.




Lol I googled it and all I have to say is ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that shit is nasty. These books seem to encourage a lot of negatives including paedophilia.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2010)

shoot I became straight after watching that shit..


----------



## Table (Jul 15, 2010)

Too much sparkle.  But nah that's sad.  Thoughts/prayers go out to his friends/familia.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2010)

Weird. There are always the odd young people who just simply die though. It's rare but it happens.

Anyway, so many people watch Twilight that I'm not surprised that someone would die while watching it.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2010)

Clearly the movie was so epic that he felt he had nothing more to live for.

The sad part is, he was last heard telling his male friends that he wouldn't be caught dead watching Twilight.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2010)

wow, poor man.


----------

